# Can a passenger be this stupid? Well...Uber sure can!



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

So i pick up a passenger. Confirm name. Destination is about 12 minutes away. After a minute or so enroute they are playing with their phone and "accidentally" cancel the trip.

I drop them off at their destination anyway.
Following Uber's policy:
https://help.uber.com/h/56270015-1d1d-4c08-a460-3b94a090de23
"If you accidentally cancel a trip while you're on the way to your destination, your driver can still take you to your destination, and then request a fare adjustment."

I get the fare adjusted to the correct amount. Then a few hours later it's re-adjusted to $0.

The passenger contacted uber and said the trip didn't happen. (To be expected I guess, shady passengers)

But this moron dropped their Drivers license and credit cards on my backseat.

Even though I've told Uber I have the pax property. And contacted them multiple times. They're adamant that the trip didn't happen and I never had the pax in my vehicle. Wtf

Is shredding another persons license and credit cards a crime? Cause it sounds pretty fun right now.


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

Go shopping and give yourself a merry xmas


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

uberxcalgary said:


> So i pick up a passenger. Confirm name. Destination is about 12 minutes away. After a minute or so enroute they are playing with their phone and "accidentally" cancel the trip.
> 
> I drop them off at their destination anyway.
> Following Uber's policy:
> ...


Another example of Uber always believing passenger and not the driver. When will they realize they don't have to kiss the passengers butts. Actually, Uber should value partners, because we are the ones that are representing them. If we are being well taken care of then the riders will be taken care of. Pretty stupid to treat your partners badly. We are the face of Uber and can make or break the company one ride at a time!


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

If trip did not happen then you cannot have pax property, thetefore $15 limit to return would not apply.

Your mistake was admitting you had this stuff. Had this happened to me everything except cash would have disappeared.


----------



## JJL (Feb 3, 2017)

Upload pix of said items and email it Uber support. If they still dont believe you, obviously you don't have items. 
You can't shred items you "don't" have.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

So wait...

Uber knows the location of the driver's phone and the pax's phone, right?

Pax cancels the trip (on the phone that is in the same area as the driver's phone) and claims he never got in the car (which GPS data would prove that to be false), Uber believes the pax dispite them having proof to the contrary on their systems

Well, just like everyone else said, if he never got in the car, his ID and CC would have never been in the car, thus you are not in possession of them, right? 

Thus it is out of your hands if he was involved in identity theft or CC fraud, since, well, you know, he never even met you in person for such a thing to be possible, right?

I hope it goes without saying that this is a joke, I in no way condone identity theft or credit card fraud, that said I do think it a good source of proof that he was indeed in your car and could be used as evidence in a court of law or any other form of justice


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JJL said:


> Upload pix of said items and email it Uber support. If they still dont believe you, obviously you don't have items. You can't shred items you "don't" have.


...........nor can you swipe or insert credit cards that you do not have. Still, watch him either use the card physically or destroy everything and suddenly, he will "have" them.

AY-BLEEPing-mazing,


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Instant karma..


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

When I originally found the items. I sent the note about them. Now that the fare was was disputed I’m certainly not going to waste my time bringing them back for the $15 return fee which would be disputed and refunded as well.

I guess I’m surprised because I have almost 3,300 trips and this is my first time a passenger has disputed a fare. I’ve had similar instances of pax cancelling trips mid trip but they did not dispute the adjusted fare.

I have since told Uber that if it happens again I will be forced to remove the passengers wherever I am. On the side of the road or highway. If they don’t agree the passengers are with me. Then they won’t cover them in an accident either.

Right now I’m just writing long replys to their canned response emails. Hopefully I can waste some of their time and money paying someone to read them.

Oops. Seems I’ve started to rant. Ah.. so much nonsense for a few $


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

uberxcalgary said:


> Right now I'm just writing long replys to their canned response emails. Hopefully I can waste some of their time and money paying someone to read them.


Every time that you send an e-Mail to them, put PLEASE ESCALATE in the subject line and use CAPSLOCK. In addition, I will put an opening line(s) in the e-Mail that reads something similar to "Thank you for the templated, cookie-cutter, canned, off-topic, non-response to my problem. I have now received ___(fill in number) such non-responses. If you are not willing, not able or not authorised to address this problem, please direct or escalate it to someone who is."


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

uberxcalgary said:


> So i pick up a passenger. Confirm name. Destination is about 12 minutes away. After a minute or so enroute they are playing with their phone and "accidentally" cancel the trip.
> 
> I drop them off at their destination anyway.
> Following Uber's policy:
> ...


Dash cam buddy if Uber didn't apply to your fare adjustments then courts then they will pay more


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberxcalgary said:


> So i pick up a passenger. Confirm name. Destination is about 12 minutes away. After a minute or so enroute they are playing with their phone and "accidentally" cancel the trip.
> 
> I drop them off at their destination anyway.
> Following Uber's policy:
> ...


Go to the projects.
Walk down every hall on every floor.
Listen for apartments full of kids.

Write down address and apt numbers.

Call toy stores.

Use this paxholes credit cards to send toys to each apartment.

Be sure to pay extra for Christmas delivery.



uberparadise said:


> Another example of Uber always believing passenger and not the driver. When will they realize they don't have to kiss the passengers butts. Actually, Uber should value partners.


Uber destroys itself.

It is a table that saws its own legs off.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

uberxcalgary said:


> So i pick up a passenger. Confirm name. Destination is about 12 minutes away. After a minute or so enroute they are playing with their phone and "accidentally" cancel the trip.
> 
> I drop them off at their destination anyway.
> Following Uber's policy:
> ...


If they dropped credit cards have a Merry Christmas and buy a big screen HD TV.

In all seriousness you might want to go to your local Green Light Hub. Perhaps it would be better to speak with Uber face to face.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Hence the reason you drop them off on the spot. No good deed goes unpunished. Oh...and they can re request outside the car.

As for his stuff? Put the dl online, out what he did, and then shred everything.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

uberxcalgary said:


> So i pick up a passenger. Confirm name. Destination is about 12 minutes away. After a minute or so enroute they are playing with their phone and "accidentally" cancel the trip.
> 
> I drop them off at their destination anyway.
> Following Uber's policy:
> ...


Khama is a swift b*tch sometimes! You should go leave it on a mailbox in an undesirable neighborhood. They'll know what to do with it!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

This is what you to. 
Listen closely.

Find a website that does not allow returns. There are many. 
Example: my wife once ordered an expensive dress from a website overseas. She didn't like it but we were stuck. 

Order items on their credit card and send them... ready for this?... To pax's home!!!!

You're welcome.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is what you to.
> Listen closely.
> 
> Find a website that does not allow returns. There are many.
> ...


LOL! You're a killer
May I add send to them kinky sex toys and dildos and all sort of useless stuff


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> LOL! You're a killer
> May I add send to them kinky sex toys and dildos and all sort of useless stuff


Hahahahaha even better.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

i had a drunk lady run on me on a 10 dollar fare last night. She left her iphone in the car hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

uberxcalgary said:


> So i pick up a passenger. Confirm name. Destination is about 12 minutes away. After a minute or so enroute they are playing with their phone and "accidentally" cancel the trip.
> 
> I drop them off at their destination anyway.
> Following Uber's policy:
> ...


Do it and post the video .


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

uberxcalgary said:


> When I originally found the items. I sent the note about them. Now that the fare was was disputed I'm certainly not going to waste my time bringing them back for the $15 return fee which would be disputed and refunded as well.
> 
> I guess I'm surprised because I have almost 3,300 trips and this is my first time a passenger has disputed a fare. I've had similar instances of pax cancelling trips mid trip but they did not dispute the adjusted fare.
> 
> ...


I used to go ahead and take them where they were going, no more! 
I just drop them as soon as the ride gets cancelled. I tell them we are no longer insured, which seems to be true from what you have posted.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Like a couple others have said, the moral of the story is if they cancel during the ride then the ride is over. Re-request or get out. (And re-requesting will probably pair them with a different driver; if they want to remain with you they will probably have to request and cancel several times until they get you.)

Uber support is just being their stupid, incompetent self, plus they're trying to wear you down so you will give up. Be persistent and you will get your money.

And finally, while it's fun to joke about it, don't commit a crime by using the pax's credit card.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AllGold said:


> And finally, while it's fun to joke about it, don't commit a crime by using the pax's credit card.


See my post. 
No one will believe pax if they have the items from the fraudulent charges


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

It is still a felony whether anyone believes the pax or not. It is also very easy to get caught if you walk into a store and do it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AllGold said:


> It is still a felony whether anyone believes the pax or not. It is also very easy to get caught if you walk into a store and do it.


Online not in store. 
You will never be in possession of stolen items. 
Simply helping someone out with their order.


----------



## Innovant (Sep 1, 2017)

When uber finally gives you the money you're owed, you should return the items just to see the look on pax's face.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

uberxcalgary said:


> So i pick up a passenger. Confirm name. Destination is about 12 minutes away. After a minute or so enroute they are playing with their phone and "accidentally" cancel the trip.
> 
> I drop them off at their destination anyway.
> Following Uber's policy:
> ...


You need to go to a green light and talk to a local CSR . I will bet they will correct the trip and take the left items. Phone support can only resolve very basic issues.

Drive safe


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

I would note the address on the drivers license then shred the license and credit card, put them in an envelope and mail them to the customer. The credit card is no big deal but replacing the license will cost them more than the trip they cheated you out of.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> You need to go to a green light and talk to a local CSR . I will bet they will correct the trip and take the left items. Phone support can only resolve very basic issues.
> 
> Drive safe


^^^^^THIS^^^^^

Whenever I have an issue (with anything, not just Uber), I prefer to do business face to face

I see them, they see me, I am able to show (physical/live) proof, and I know where the person I'm talking to works at (as it is taking place at that location), it's a lot harder to get away with something when it's done face to face

When it's over the phone or online, they can get away with a lot more

"Yeah, last time I called I talked to Vameesh and he said he said he set this so and so thing up for me... It's not showing up"

"Vameesh? There's no Vameesh here, maybe you were talking to Habib?"


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

uberxcalgary said:


> So i pick up a passenger. Confirm name. Destination is about 12 minutes away. After a minute or so enroute they are playing with their phone and "accidentally" cancel the trip.
> 
> I drop them off at their destination anyway.
> Following Uber's policy:
> ...


Something like this happened the first day I drove Uber.

Uber told me that once cancelled no fare adjustment can be made, and to drop pax off immediately.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

If a ride is cancelled, immediately pull over and kick them out.
Don't depend on Uber to help you as we've known about their scamming ways for a while now.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You have another option

It’s “going nuclear” but the pax hole started it.

Print out the documentation the the paxhole never took a trip go to the police deprtment with your documents and the paxholes stuff and file a “theft of services” charge.

The po P.O. can be your best asset in this case.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

uberparadise said:


> We are the face of Uber and can make or break the company one ride at a time!


Ubers market share keeps dropping while competitors keeps increasing. Coincidence? Frustrated drivers telling pax the truth, one ride at a time, worldwide. Uber could pay better and charge it off as advertising, would be a smart move.

---------

1. Go to Hub, demand to be paid, show proof.

2. Demand $15 for return item fee.

3. Demand pax be removed from platform for committing fraud against our beloved Uber.

If they refuse 1 and 2, send $1 donation to some charity in their name, they will get junk mail from numerous charities from now until the end of time.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cancelled Trip by passenger = TRIP OVER


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> LOL! You're a killer
> May I add send to them kinky sex toys and dildos and all sort of useless stuff


Kinky sex toys and dildos are not useless stuff. Just sayin'


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

uberxcalgary said:


> So i pick up a passenger. Confirm name. Destination is about 12 minutes away. After a minute or so enroute they are playing with their phone and "accidentally" cancel the trip.
> 
> I drop them off at their destination anyway.
> Following Uber's policy:
> ...


DO IT! That effing prick deserves it...I'd shreds it, then mail it back to him.



Buckiemohawk said:


> i had a drunk lady run on me on a 10 dollar fare last night. She left her iphone in the car hahahahahahahahahahaha


What do you mean, she ran in a $10 fare? We get paid by uber, not the pax. I would toss her phone out the window, though.


----------



## ElUbre (Jul 14, 2016)

uberxcalgary said:


> So i pick up a passenger. Confirm name. Destination is about 12 minutes away. After a minute or so enroute they are playing with their phone and "accidentally" cancel the trip.
> 
> I drop them off at their destination anyway.
> Following Uber's policy:
> ...


Please, please, give yourself a merry Xmas with this paxhole credit cards


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

UberSucker said:


> Go shopping and give yourself a merry xmas


Regarding the several replies that reflected this "thinking"; there is no shortage of stupid on this forum.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

dimwit_driver said:


> Kinky sex toys and dildos are not useless stuff. Just sayin'


5:05


----------



## UluValea (Dec 3, 2016)

I had that happen once. The guy was super apologetic about it and asked if I could still take him to his destination, of course he was lying cause him and the other rider with him we're laughing right before I heard the cancel sound. As he's asking I got another ping and hit accept, "Sorry Bud, as far as Uber is concerned, you no longer need a ride, and I have another fair." BBBYYYEEE!!!!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

That can happen within the first few minutes if the passenger doesn't have enough on his card to cover the fare. At any rate stop the car make passenger re request if you don't get the ping have them exit and move to the next passenger.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Driver canceled accidently (of course). 3+ Surge if I remember right. Tried to reconnect. Got another driver. Dropped him off. Your other driver will get you bud.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

You can also donate to many worthy charities online via credit card. It's the Holidays so give until it hurts.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> You can also donate to many worthy charities online via credit card. It's the Holidays so give until it hurts.


Call me a *****?

Well you sir just graciously started to sponsor a child in Laos.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> DO IT! That effing prick deserves it...I'd shreds it, then mail it back to him.
> 
> What do you mean, she ran in a $10 fare? We get paid by uber, not the pax. I would toss her phone out the window, though.


He's a taxi driver


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

No Active trip = NO active Liability or Medical insurance to cover riders = Play a round or 2 of Russian Roulette


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

I've never had that happen to me, but that will be my procedure if it ever does. Ride cancelled? No insurance, ride over, get out. Trying to re-request and get me again will do no good as I believe Uber prevents reconnecting if the request is within several hundred feet of a specific driver.



ElUbre said:


> Please, please, give yourself a merry Xmas with this paxhole credit cards


Yeah, go ahead and do that. Then when the guy complains that he didn't order it, and they see your shipping address with his credit card #.....let us know how that works out for you. Donating to some worthless charity (Susan G Komen anyone??) with his card # and then shredding everything and then mailing the bits back to him would be far safer. Oh, and make sure you use a computer at the library for entering fraudulent credit card "purchases". And if you have to use a library card to reserve a computer? Skip it.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

cancel ride simply means that. It is off uber system. Procedure is to let the rider out and continue onto ur next fare.


----------



## mjghi (Sep 20, 2017)

Just sharing my experience with this situation (cancel during a ride). Happened my first week of driving. Picked up 2 at a retirement facility (mother with walker and her 65+ year-old daughter). Limited English, however, they were going to Macy's to get mom some new shoes. About halfway there, the ride cancelled. They were sitting in the back, so I didn't know if she hit something (and she wasn't very technical). This was before I knew or read this forum (which has provided some helpful hints)...I continued the ride and then screenshot the p/up-destination and sent it to Uber. Got paid for it without a problem, however, the aspect of the no insurance coverage is now obvious to me...but I probably wouldn't have kicked them out to the curb...I guess a Re-request would have been best (with them sitting in the car), but that would have taken a lot longer than just getting them to the store.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Something similar happened to me a few months ago. Two guys, one sober-ish, the other drunk and slept most of the way. The drunk one was the account holder of course. Sober One woke up Drunkie to tell him thanks for the trip, and how he had a girl he had been talking to coming over. Presumably to get some action. Sober One got out the car. Sitting in the parking lot of Sober-One's apartment complex, Drunkie said "ok take me home." I tell him, um, this is the final address, you have to put in the address where you want to take me. "Ok hold on."

And what followed next was like a weird version of who's on first.

Drunkie: Alright here (shows me my profile in the app)
Me: ...yes, that's me, I just need you to put in your address.
Drunkie: Alright here (shows me my car in the app)
Me: yes, just need you to put in the address so I can take you home.
Drunkie: Alright alright I got you...ok wow you have good reviews
Me: There should be a field where you can change the address, do you see it?
Drunkie: Yeah I see it (cancels the trip) here you go (hands me the phone)
Me: Wha---why did you do that?
Drunkie: So you can put in the address.
Me: No, YOU have to enter the address, and now the trip is cancelled.
Drunkie: Oooh alright hold on. (takes phone, orders another Uber, shows me the driver)
Me: That guy isn't me and he's five miles away.
Drunkie: Ok. (cancels, orders Uber, gets same driver, shows me the driver)
Me: Still not me.
Drunkie: Oh. So, what can we do.
Me: I'm not sure why it won't match us back up, but, you're going to have to get out and order another Uber. Sorry but you cancelled the trip.
Drunkie: Ah man come on.
Me: You have a good night, sir. And good luck.
Drunkie: Its cool I'll just go to [Sober One]'s place. (leaves vehicle)

I'm sure his friend was ECSTATIC to see him.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't even like driving people to another destination without them doing it themselves on the phone. Always subject to trip adjustment. Which usually comes down to zero or five dollars.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BillC said:


> I've never had that happen to me, but that will be my procedure if it ever does. Ride cancelled? No insurance, ride over, get out. Trying to re-request and get me again will do no good as I believe Uber prevents reconnecting if the request is within several hundred feet of a specific driver.
> 
> Yeah, go ahead and do that. Then when the guy complains that he didn't order it, and they see your shipping address with his credit card #.....let us know how that works out for you. Donating to some worthless charity (Susan G Komen anyone??) with his card # and then shredding everything and then mailing the bits back to him would be far safer. Oh, and make sure you use a computer at the library for entering fraudulent credit card "purchases". And if you have to use a library card to reserve a computer? Skip it.


New idea... use a dark web browser in a McDonald's parking lot at lunch time.

Give yourself some bitcoins.

Let's see hem track that.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Probably the cards maxed out if it isn't would of been cancelled by now.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> Something similar happened to me a few months ago. Two guys, one sober-ish, the other drunk and slept most of the way. The drunk one was the account holder of course. Sober One woke up Drunkie to tell him thanks for the trip, and how he had a girl he had been talking to coming over. Presumably to get some action. Sober One got out the car. Sitting in the parking lot of Sober-One's apartment complex, Drunkie said "ok take me home." I tell him, um, this is the final address, you have to put in the address where you want to take me. "Ok hold on."
> 
> And what followed next was like a weird version of who's on first.
> 
> ...


Just FYI, Uber has a policy in place to never match you back up after a pax cancel or drop off. This is to prevent collusion and fraud.

Once a pax cancels, you need to get them out of your car ASAP.

I have prepared the statement:

*"I am sorry but you cancelled the ride. Under California law you must now exit the vehicle and request another ride. I am barred by law from taking you any further."*


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

uberxcalgary said:


> So i pick up a passenger. Confirm name. Destination is about 12 minutes away. After a minute or so enroute they are playing with their phone and "accidentally" cancel the trip.
> 
> I drop them off at their destination anyway.
> Following Uber's policy:
> ...


No you're doing them a favor versus them having identity theft.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Regarding the several replies that reflected this "thinking"; there is no shortage of stupid on this forum.


Oh, there's nothing legal about it, strictly speaking--or particularly clever. But it is a temptation. A VPN and a temporary browser profile is all it takes to do so with a low degree of traceability. At the very least they can feel like a total tool for doing a chargeback on a $50 Toys for Tots donation.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Haha needed a good laugh today!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Just FYI, Uber has a policy in place to never match you back up after a pax cancel or drop off. This is to prevent collusion and fraud.


Never heard of that one; can you post a link to the policy?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I avoid that by driving down a block and can get a ping from the same person again. It doesn't link you as well if you got multiple drivers in the area but it will link you if you move from the drop off location down.

If you or they cancel I don't think you can get paired again easily on that day.


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> New idea... use a dark web browser in a McDonald's parking lot at lunch time.
> 
> Give yourself some bitcoins.
> 
> Let's see hem track that.


BTC is easily traceable; use Tor/Tails and buy Monero


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> I avoid that by driving down a block and can get a ping from the same person again. It doesn't link you as well if you got multiple drivers in the area but it will link you if you move from the drop off location down.
> 
> _*If you or they cancel I don't think you can get paired again easily on that day.*_


I'm of the mind that's what was occurring. In the past when the ride ends normally but then the pax decides they want to go somewhere else while sitting in the car with me, when they turn on Uber they got me right away. To be fair that has only happened twice, and maybe it was slow that time of day, but it is possible. This time though was the first time someone CANCELLED and tried to get me again. Now that I know if they cancel they can't get me again at least for the rest of the day, I'll skip all the bs and just tell them to get out and good luck.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

BillC said:


> I've never had that happen to me, but that will be my procedure if it ever does. Ride cancelled? No insurance, ride over, get out. Trying to re-request and get me again will do no good as I believe Uber prevents reconnecting if the request is within several hundred feet of a specific driver.
> 
> Yeah, go ahead and do that. Then when the guy complains that he didn't order it, and they see your shipping address with his credit card #.....let us know how that works out for you. Donating to some worthless charity (Susan G Komen anyone??) with his card # and then shredding everything and then mailing the bits back to him would be far safer. Oh, and make sure you use a computer at the library for entering fraudulent credit card "purchases". And if you have to use a library card to reserve a computer? Skip it.


Get the TAILS OS, run it off a USB drive and use a public hotspot.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

yup it's sad ...concerned ...

*Annual Uber Losses Now Approaching $5 Billion*


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Never heard of that one; can you post a link to the policy?


Given to me directly via Redondo green light at the official 201 seminar.


----------



## Aztec Jim Bob (Dec 8, 2017)

uberxcalgary said:


> So i pick up a passenger. Confirm name. Destination is about 12 minutes away. After a minute or so enroute they are playing with their phone and "accidentally" cancel the trip.
> 
> I drop them off at their destination anyway.
> Following Uber's policy:
> ...


When they do that always demand they re-request or say you need compesation to go further. Your on a meter, and even if they have an upfront fair from Uber, the second you, Uber or Lyft, and pax cancle they have no legal right to your vehical. If they are close to pick up you can drop them off there or if not just find a safe place with internet connection and dump them there.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

It's odd that Uber would still fall for one of the original pax scams; The in-ride cxl. And not only that, but that they'd also reverse the original decision to adjust. I'd contact live and lose my shit, personally. It has worked in my favor twice



Aztec Jim Bob said:


> When they do that always demand they re-request or say you need compesation to go further. Your on a meter, and even if they have an upfront fair from Uber, the second you, Uber or Lyft, and pax cancle they have no legal right to your vehical. If they are close to pick up you can drop them off there or if not just find a safe place with internet connection and dump them there.


Wrong and wrong. In-ride cancellations are a known pax scam. They know it's a 60/40 that Uber won't charge them and that some sucker driver will merely complete the trip ( like yourself, apparently )...BULLSHIT ! Once the pax cancels the ride, they have NO right to be in your vehicle, and Uber has NO liability, legal or otherwise. It's ALL on you once that ride is cxl'd. An accident moments later ? ALL on you. As such, I have bounced a canceler out of my vehicle dead in the middle of the fkn highway.
"safe place with internet connection", yeah, sure.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

It pretty intentional to cancel ride... Half the riders don't even know how to cancel legit. I tell them cancel ride and they go where and how? It all intentional all you do is as many experience BS proof drivers have told everyone on this thread over and over.

1. Stop ride and inform them the trip has been cancel by either you or rider in which case if it is by rider they can't even rate you 1 or 5 stars it off Uber system as the ride never happened!!!

2. Send in the report for that ride so you can recoup the money you made on that trip and say rider decided to cancel ride mid trip but confirm you pick them up and drop off location in said report plus time. Which is enough for you to get at least half the fee. You have a higher chance of getting some $$ if you send in a report right after the ride was cancel otherwise Uber think you just scamming them it what I'll think... So many dodgy a$$ drivers.

3. Keep grinding away and driving.

As uber support muppets constantly told me over and over if in doubt report. If you have to think report. So it already on record! When rider makes a bogus claim against you they can see you reported it already. This is the art of covering one a$$ a lot of drivers never had to do this in the real world but a lot of experience professionals that were more than Uber drivers know all about this. Do not get blind sided but cheap riders.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> It pretty intentional to cancel ride... Half the riders don't even know how to cancel legit. I tell them cancel ride and they go where and how? It all intentional all you do is as many experience BS proof drivers have told everyone on this thread over and over.
> 
> 1. Stop ride and inform them the trip has been cancel by either you or rider in which case if it is by rider they can't even rate you 1 or 5 stars it off Uber system as the ride never happened!!!
> 
> ...


I've had more than a few issues and the first thing I did ( AFTER bouncing them out ) was send a report as quickly as I could thumb that fone. Many times, the first to report a situation seems somewhat more believable than the one to react to a report


----------



## Aztec Jim Bob (Dec 8, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> It's odd that Uber would still fall for one of the original pax scams; The in-ride cxl. And not only that, but that they'd also reverse the original decision to adjust. I'd contact live and lose my shit, personally. It has worked in my favor twice
> 
> Wrong and wrong. In-ride cancellations are a known pax scam. They know it's a 60/40 that Uber won't charge them and that some sucker driver will merely complete the trip ( like yourself, apparently )...BULLSHIT ! Once the pax cancels the ride, they have NO right to be in your vehicle, and Uber has NO liability, legal or otherwise. It's ALL on you once that ride is cxl'd. An accident moments later ? ALL on you. As such, I have bounced a canceler out of my vehicle dead in the middle of the fkn highway.
> "safe place with internet connection", yeah, sure.


Are you a moron? You just repeated what I just said. I said to cancle and kick then out, you uneducated swine. Learn to read and then come back to me then. By the way if you kick then out on the freeway you can be deactivated because its illegal to walk on the freeway. If you dump them on the street and you have internet connection, Uber can't do anything to you. Remember you can't trust Uber anymore then you can trust pax.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

uberxcalgary said:


> So i pick up a passenger. Confirm name. Destination is about 12 minutes away. After a minute or so enroute they are playing with their phone and "accidentally" cancel the trip.
> 
> I drop them off at their destination anyway.
> Following Uber's policy:
> ...


Classic.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Aztec Jim Bob said:


> Are you a moron? You just repeated what I just said. I said to cancle and kick then out, you uneducated swine. Learn to read and then come back to me then. By the way if you kick then out on the freeway you can be deactivated because its illegal to walk on the freeway. If you dump them on the street and you have internet connection, Uber can't do anything to you. Remember you can't trust Uber anymore then you can trust pax.


First off, my comment was to your;
>>>When they do that always demand they re-request or say you need compesation to go further. Your on a meter, and even if they have an upfront fair from Uber, the second you, Uber or Lyft, and pax cancle they have no legal right to your vehical. If they are close to pick up you can drop them off there or if not just find a safe place with internet connection and dump them there. <<<

You're talking to me as though my comments don't fit anything you stated above when, in fact, they do. Let me ask you something; You get in some terrible accident with some guy in your car that has cxl'd and therefore now has no active trip in progress, he gets seriously injured, and you don't think you're going to have to fight legal with JRiver regardless of whatever "policy" Uber has in place over in-ride cancels ? Good luck to you sir. I for one will take deactivation over a fkn lawsuit, et al ANY day of the week. It's a job, of which there are plenty. I'll roll the dice with my employment before I ever consider doing so with my liability or my property.
By the way, if YOU'RE going to call someone else an "uneducated swine", you might first want to learn how to spell fairly elementary vocabulary items such as "you're", "fare", "cancel" ( yeah, once MIGHT have been accidental ), "vehicle", etc


----------



## Aztec Jim Bob (Dec 8, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> First off, my comment was to your;
> >>>When they do that always demand they re-request or say you need compesation to go further. Your on a meter, and even if they have an upfront fair from Uber, the second you, Uber or Lyft, and pax cancle they have no legal right to your vehical. If they are close to pick up you can drop them off there or if not just find a safe place with internet connection and dump them there. <<<
> 
> You're talking to me as though my comments don't fit anything you stated above when, in fact, they do. Let me ask you something; You get in some terrible accident with some guy in your car that has cxl'd and therefore now has no active trip in progress, he gets seriously injured, and you don't think you're going to have to fight legal with JRiver regardless of whatever "policy" Uber has in place over in-ride cancels ? Good luck to you sir. I for one will take deactivation over a fkn lawsuit, et al ANY day of the week. It's a job, of which there are plenty. I'll roll the dice with my employment before I ever consider doing so with my liability or my property.
> By the way, if YOU'RE going to call someone else an "uneducated swine", you might first want to learn how to spell fairly elementary vocabulary items such as "you're", "fare", "cancel" ( yeah, once MIGHT have been accidental ), "vehicle", etc


I was telling him if someone cancles on you make them rerequest ride or pay cash immediately or kick them out of the car. I think you misunderstood me.


----------

